# plan blue funnel



## sinnesael jean claude (Oct 17, 2005)

where can I finf a ships plans of blue funnel (vry nice boat)

merci

jean claude sinnesael


----------



## Scousegit (Aug 18, 2005)

Jean Claude,

If you want plans of the Caledon built ships then contact the public library in Dundee, they have or did have, a complete list with many plans of all the Caledon built ships. Costs were quite reasonable as well.

Also try Belfast Transport Museum and museums in Glasgow; Liverpool maritime museum might hold some as well.

Scouse.


----------



## NicoRos (Aug 24, 2008)

I have also been contemplating to build one until I came across this 1:96 scale Helenus made by Andrew Green. I have given up my plans since.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Rhiw has plans of a Super P on his site (he is an SN member too).
Rgds.
Dave


----------

